

Does proficiency mean you stop learning when you get good? - ibagrak
http://codercofounder.wordpress.com/2011/11/16/defining-proficiency-do-you-stop-learning-when-you-get-good/

======
billswift
The post is pretty scrambled and confused, I didn't get anything out of it.

For an independent assessment of what proficiency means:

Being proficient means that you are good enough at what you are doing.

There are four ways you can go from there:

1) You can vegetate, rest on your laurels, and keep doing the same-old. This
will sort of work for a while, but you will likely get into trouble down the
road.

2) You can continue learning about the technology or application, developing
focused expertise. You become _the_ expert at some narrow field.

3) You can start learning about the context within which you and your software
works. This can lead either to a management position or to a technical
integrator-type position depending on what parts of the context you focus on.

4) You can branch out, once you are comfortable with what you know in one
area, start learning in a different one. Applying your language to a different
application, learning a different language, or almost anything. The big
benefit here is flexibility.

